# Grrr



## The fish (May 29, 2006)

I have these 4 platys 2 male 2 female. 
ive been waiting for aggggggggggggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssss :-? for fry.
tank specs r as follows

60l
1 angel
4 platy
6 neon tetras
2 blue gourami
1 live plant


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Your fish are probably having babies, it's just that you're not noticing it due to them being eaten straight after. If wanting to breed fish, I reccomend keeping that species in a species tank, with one male and a few females.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree Your blue gouramis and angel are probably making a quick meal of them. To give them any chance in the tank you have you will at least need to give them some more plant cover. that is their place to go and hide for safty


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well he may be right-- they are not getting pregnant. i have 2, one year old female swords that have not ever been pregnant. The male sword is in love with my female betta and just ignores the female swords.
he needs to be sure the females are in fact pregnant and get them into a breeder tank pdq


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Try dimming the lights and playing some soft music.


----------

